# この程度と想定して



## jiggie

hello,

I'm a Japanese using this site for the first time.

I have a question.

I want make a sentense, such as, 彼らの（学習）レベルを決めて(この程度と想定して）、レッスンプランを立てていた。
are these correct??


1.When I planned the lesson, I had made their level by myself.

2.When I planned the lesson,I made their level.

3.When I planned the lesson,I had set their level.

4.When I planned the lesson,I had set their level by myself.

sorry for my poor English......

please help me !!

jiggie


----------



## Biel Isern

What about "I decided what level they had, and then I planned the lesson"?.


----------



## Pandore_vn

Im not good at English too, but my try is

I made the lesson plan by deciding what level they are in


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, here's my interpretation:

" I decided on their education level and made a lesson plan accordingly"


----------



## Wishfull

Hello, jiggie, nice to meet you. Might you be Kiki's friend?
My try;

I planned their lesson according to my instinct. 
(this is too abrupt.....)
*I planned their lessons according to my guess of their language level.
*

Hi, Kuuzoku,
I don't think "education level" is not proper in this context, because I think 
jiggie is apparently a language teacher.

Hi, giggie, isn't you?

edit; how about;
_*I planned their lessons according to their performance.*_?
Is this what you want to say?
or
*When I planned their lessons, I carefully thought of their performance.*
*When I planned their lessons, I thought how well they could do.*


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome, *jiggie*!

Might you have more context and background information?  I am sure it is pretty obvious to you what you yourself want to express, but the rest of us may be at a loss how to understand the sentence.  For translating a sentence, one may need more information than is contained in the sentence itself.

There are two specific questions I am looking to solve with your help:
-Do you mean by 決める/想定する a unilateral assumption on their (your students?) language proficiency in the absence of objective criteria?
-Do you mean by 立てていた that you were in the process of making lesson plans or is it a reference to your habit in the past (with implication that you don't do so any more)?


----------



## jiggie

wow! many answers!

thank you all, for the message!

i think i can write a good essey!!

this is good site!


Hello,Wishful 
sorry, I'm not a friend of kiki's...
I'm just jiggie
thank you for your detail messege!


----------



## kuuzoku

Hi, like Flaminius said:

Whether the lesson plan was determined by your hypothesis or actual grade scores as well as past habitual process,etc could give an exact English translation.

EDIT: Are you a language teacher or is this for an essay?


----------



## jiggie

Hello, Flaminius

Yes, I should have given more information..
I'm sorry ,, I am a bigginer of this site..
what I wanted to say is
 (以前は）彼らのレベルを低めにみて、レッスンプランを立てていた（のですが、彼らの能力はそれ以上で、もっと高度なプランをたてることにした）
i think Biel's answer is fit to me.
thank you for your advise.

hello,kuuzoku
this is for an essay, and I was a lauguage teacher.
I only taught to young children before..(sorry for such poor English..)
thank you.


----------



## Flaminius

Hello again, *jiggie*.

Thanks for the details.  Now it's clear to me that the most vital piece in your first post is this part, "この程度と想定して" with この程度 implying a certain low level.  Let me change the thread title accordingly.  

Based on your last post, you could say:
When I first made their lesson plans, I underestimated their language skills.

[No need to apologise that you are not good at a language or another.  If one dollar were collected as fine for a language mistake, I would have already bankrupted King Croesus of Lydia.    But a language forum like this one surely benefits from everyone trying their best to write neatly.  E.g., following standard writing conventions such as capitalisation, punctuation, full spelling is the minimum requirement.]


----------

